# Residental service changes



## K&S (Dec 31, 2010)

I am getting alot of requests for service changes in NJ. Have not done much residental work in recent years.I wonder what is the norm now? Pull the permit cut down the old,up with the new reconnect hot I hear there is a insulated tool and crimp for this who makes it? Then call for inspection after you have re-energized .Then will the inspector still send a cut in card and the power company seal the new meter pan and possibly change the drop? Also do you change 3 wire home runs over to two pole breakers now? any input would be appreciated


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would think an EC/LLC would know this long before hanging out their shingle.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

K&S said:


> I am getting alot of requests for service changes in NJ. Have not done much residental work in recent years.I wonder what is the norm now? Pull the permit cut down the old,up with the new reconnect hot I hear there is a insulated tool and crimp for this who makes it? Then call for inspection after you have re-energized .Then will the inspector still send a cut in card and the power company seal the new meter pan and possibly change the drop? Also do you change 3 wire home runs over to two pole breakers now? any input would be appreciated


Depends on your Power company. Around here, we have to call them for a disconnect, and again for a reconnect. They'll only reconnect a service if it's been inspected and green tagged, unless you send them a notice stating that you will take liability if they hook it up before it's inspected and something goes wrong with it, or some such.

If it's a meter/riser/lateral replacement then it's pretty much yank the old one down and put the new one up. If it's a meter AND panel replacement, then it's pretty much the same deal for both, and bringing the building grounding and such up to code would have to happen too.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

As mention a lot depends on your poco. Around here we get a permit then if it is a overhead service we disconnect and reconnect when done. We just use cheap split bolts as the power company will come and make the splice with the appropriate crimps. So once it is reconnected I call for insp. and they will call the poco.

If it is a multiwire branch circuit we leave it as it is. Some areas require afci and all applicable circuits so you better check it out with the ahj.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

There are a LOT of guys here from NJ. Hopefully someone can give you a run down. 

Obviously the work it self is no different than any other electrical work.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

In VA, I jumper from the old meterbase to the new meterbase and recieve inspection. Then when Dominion FINALLY comes 14 - 365 days later,,,,,they remove old meter, install new meter in new base. I never have to cut a drop.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think NJ is like how we do it. 
Cut the taps. Do the complete service change. Remake the taps with approved splices. Get it inspected.

I CANNOT imagine doing it any other way. Anything else seems back asswards to me.


----------



## K&S (Dec 31, 2010)

Well I know it may be hard for some residental guys to understand but doing Industrial work for the last 25 years or so I have not touched the residential market but the industrial has dried up so I am back at it.So you guys setup the power company, schedule the part time inspector get the sticker on the new service and have the power co reconnect the same day? in an occupied house in the winter and hope they dont get an emergency call ,seems like a huge PITA. Years ago we used to just cut down the old service put up the new bug in hot, pop the meter back in and call for inspect but things are different now. I can also say I missed working in rodent infested attics, basements with the stench of 5 cats living in them and feces everywhere or moving a truck load of junk just to find someones panel or how about the mega million dollar house with every sq ft finished with hundreds of circuits, dry wall basement ceiling 12 ft high, panels jammed into shallow enclosures that you cannot fit your head above the panel and the joker that wired it marked all the breakers lights and recepticles. I sure hope the industrial picks up soon:no:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I think NJ is like how we do it.
> Cut the taps. Do the complete service change. Remake the taps with approved splices. Get it inspected.
> 
> I CANNOT imagine doing it any other way. Anything else seems back asswards to me.


 
That IS how it is done here in NJ.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> That IS how it is done here in NJ.


Same here...Much, much quicker and easier.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

K&S said:


> I can also say I missed working in rodent infested attics, basements with the stench of 5 cats living in them and feces everywhere or moving a truck load of junk just to find someones panel or how about the mega million dollar house with every sq ft finished with hundreds of circuits, dry wall basement ceiling 12 ft high, panels jammed into shallow enclosures that you cannot fit your head above the panel and the joker that wired it marked all the breakers lights and recepticles. I sure hope the industrial picks up soon:no:


Wow. If those are the only places you worked I feel really sorry for you.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

K&S said:


> Well I know it may be hard for some residental guys to understand but doing Industrial work for the last 25 years or so I have not touched the residential market but the industrial has dried up so I am back at it.So you guys setup the power company, schedule the part time inspector get the sticker on the new service and have the power co reconnect the same day? in an occupied house in the winter and hope they dont get an emergency call ,seems like a huge PITA. Years ago we used to just cut down the old service put up the new bug in hot, pop the meter back in and call for inspect but things are different now. I can also say I missed working in rodent infested attics, basements with the stench of 5 cats living in them and feces everywhere or moving a truck load of junk just to find someones panel or how about the mega million dollar house with every sq ft finished with hundreds of circuits, dry wall basement ceiling 12 ft high, panels jammed into shallow enclosures that you cannot fit your head above the panel and the joker that wired it marked all the breakers lights and recepticles. I sure hope the industrial picks up soon:no:


 
NO

You cut it in your self.

I have no idea what your talking about with most of this.

Part time inspector????

Are you licensed and have a business permit?

No offense but it sounds like your trying to get into something that you don't know enough about to be doing.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> NO
> 
> You cut it in your self.
> 
> ...


Doubtful. He's just trying to make some money while he's laid off.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Doubtful. He's just trying to make some money while he's laid off.


 
Yes that was where I was going.

Its funny when their work slows down its ok,but if someone hires a smaller guy that mostly does resi to do some industrial work they throw a fit.

AS if Resi is booming more then commercial right now its just a big old party....arty:

But lets wait and see what he says maybe he is legit


----------



## K&S (Dec 31, 2010)

Well I did not think I would be handed out so much ridicule here on my first post no less for asking a question. I guess my post was poorly written and no there is no party anywhere in the trade now. For the other comments Yes I am a licenced and insured electrical contractor I have worked in the trade since 1983 from residental to commercial and industrial. I hope that is long enough to be considered qualified by the (pros) here. If anyone here was offended by my post I am sorry. The electrical inspectors in most towns in my area work only one to three days a week as most cover several towns.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not offended at all. I just find in unusual for someone with 27+ years experience not knowing something so basic.

Let me put it this way:

Suppose I'm a mechanic, with 27+ year experience, and I put the following post on an auto repair pro forum:


"I have a customer who needs his spark plugs changed. Is there a special tool to remove them that somehow gets around the spark plug wires? Or do I somehow remove the wires from the spark plugs first? If so, how do I remove them? Also, which way do they turn in order to remove them?"


----------



## K&S (Dec 31, 2010)

Well Sparkey
Just when I thought I would never meet someone who truly knows it all you turn up .Thank you for enlighting me. and filling my post with retoric ,just what a forum needs someone to jump all over everyone who posts a question because you dont approve. Judging by the number of posts you have you must be a hell of an armchair electrician. Thanks to those who replied with usefull info and stayed on topic. I am signing off now,but spark if you ever need those sparkplugs changed let me know I'm a pretty fair mechanic also:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

K&S said:


> ......... you must be a hell of an armchair electrician. .........


You should see me when I have my tools on. You would really be impressed. :jester:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

K&S said:


> Well Sparkey
> Judging by the number of posts you have you must be a hell of an armchair electrician.


 
BURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> BURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'm not offended at all. I just find in unusual for someone with 27+ years experience not knowing something so basic.
> 
> Let me put it this way:
> 
> ...


I was going to say your an A SS. (Respectfully)

But you are competent,and helpful (most times)just cocky,others.

Some guys actually are legit,just needing to expand their base.
A lot has changed in resi and the industry over the last 3-4 years.
I used to just cut and restore my own drops.
Now Whoa be it to you if you do a damn thing with out a servo # and the Local POCO involved 3 months before a NON-Emergency change !!!

Yes for the 'part time' inspectors.
Around here, if there is not a population of 50K or more- 1 guy,Tuesday and Wed. Phone hours from 8AM-9:30AM Inspections on Monday and Thursday!!!

So I think his question is legit.

And for code: Here At 00:00:01, 2011 is in effect (for new permits), I can't find the amendments yet,or a book.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


>


 
That was the EXACT burn I was thinking of....... :lol:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I'm not offended at all. I just find in unusual for someone with 27+ years experience not knowing something so basic.
> 
> Let me put it this way:
> 
> ...





leland said:


> I was going to say your an A SS. (Respectfully)
> 
> But you are competent,and helpful (most times)just cocky,others.
> 
> ...





> And for code: Here At 00:00:01, 2011 is in effect (for new permits), I can't find the amendments yet,or a book


Ahhh NO the 2011 NEC takes effect here at midnight thats at 00:00:00EST
At 00:00:01EST it will be in effect for one second Thats one second after midnight . Learn how to tell time will ya! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Ahhh NO the 2011 NEC takes effect here at midnight thats at 00:00:00EST
> At 00:00:01EST it will be in effect for one second Thats one second after midnight . Learn how to tell time will ya! :laughing::laughing:



Here At 00:00:01, 2011 is in effect ,

Pay attention to detail Ya Zippa Head!!!!:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This guy should sub this out to me because I do a service upgrade to 200 amps with my eyes practically closed. 

1. Meet with potential client(s) and answer any questions they may have. 
2. Take the panel cover off and look at the condition of the existing circuits.
3. Check where the water meter is and how you will be able to run your GEC to it. 
4. Look outside at where you might be able to drive your ground rods. 
5.Present your clients a firm price. 
6. Collect a deposit and give them a receipt and explain to them the permitting process.
7. Apply for the permit. 
8. Schedule a day to the work. 
9. Go back to to the bldg dept and pay for the permit. 
10. Call ahead and order all of your materials for the upgrade.
11. Get a good nights sleep.
12. Drive to job, set up your metered temporary power supply, and disconnect from the utility.
13. Connect your temp power supply (metered)
14. Remove exterior wiring.
15. Remove old meter. 
16. Remove all branch circuits from the old panel and mark any double pole circuits. 

etc, etc..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> Here At 00:00:01, 2011 is in effect ,
> 
> Pay attention to detail Ya Zippa Head!!!!:whistling2::laughing:


 Again you are wrong the new day starts at midnight not one second passed midnight.

Heres how it works one second before midnight it is2010 12 31, 23:59:59 EST so that looks like this

2010= year 12=month 31 = day 23 = hour 59=minute 59 = second the very next second =2011 01 01, 00:00:00 EST
2011 = YEAR 01 =month01 =day 00:=hour 00:=minute:00=second

mass law states that the 2011 NEC/MEC takes effect january 1 ,2011

It does not say one second past midnight. I hope that helps you:thumbsup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

leland said:


> I was going to say your an A SS. (Respectfully)
> 
> But you are competent,and helpful (most times)just cocky,others.
> 
> ...


That's wrong how?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> That's wrong how?


 This is how.
Again you are wrong the new day starts at midnight not one second passed midnight.

Heres how it works one second before midnight it is2010 12 31, 23:59:59 EST so that looks like this

2010= year 12=month 31 = day 23 = hour 59=minute 59 = second the very next second =2011 01 01, 00:00:00 EST
2011 = YEAR 01 =month01 =day 00:=hour 00:=minute:00=second

mass law states that the 2011 NEC/MEC takes effect january 1 ,2011

It does not say one second past midnight. I hope that helps you:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

00:00:00.

00:00:01.

Who cares? The freaking office ain't gonna open until Monday morning! :laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> This is how.
> Again you are wrong the new day starts at midnight not one second passed midnight.
> 
> Heres how it works one second before midnight it is2010 12 31, 23:59:59 EST so that looks like this
> ...



Right so at 00:00:01 1 January 2011 it "IS" in effect.

Thats what I wrote .

And On12 Dec.2013 it IS still in effect.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> We just use cheap split bolts as the power company will come and make the splice with the appropriate crimps.


Cheap split bolts?? Is there such a thing? Last time I bought split bolts it cost almost $50 for a 200A service (4/0 AL). Picked up a burndy crimper for not much more than $100 and now I can crimp the same service for less than $10 and never looked back. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 00:00:00.
> 
> 00:00:01.
> 
> Who cares? The freaking office ain't gonna open until Monday morning! :laughing:


 There Closed on monday morning!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> Right so at 00:00:01 1 January 2011 it "IS" in effect.
> 
> Thats what I wrote .
> 
> And On12 Dec.2013 it IS still in effect.


 Actually it is still in effect. till 31 Dec, 2013 at 23:59:59 EST:laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Actually it is still in effect. till 31 Dec, 2013 at 23:59:59 EST:laughing:



You can be wicked annoying !! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Actually it is still in effect. till 31 Dec, 2013 at 23:59:59 EST:laughing:



And then what? They've already adopted the '14? :001_huh:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> And then what? They've already adopted the '14? :001_huh:



Yep. So far that is the way it has been.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> And then what? They've already adopted the '14? :001_huh:


The 2014 NEC/MEC Takes effect on 1 January 2014 at 00:00:00 EST:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

20110101 , 00:07:01EST 

Happy new year every one:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randas said:


> Cheap split bolts?? Is there such a thing? Last time I bought split bolts it cost almost $50 for a 200A service (4/0 AL). Picked up a burndy crimper for not much more than $100 and now I can crimp the same service for less than $10 and never looked back. :thumbup:


I think that "cheap split bolts" are split bolts that weren't originally designed as split bolts. Those stupid Tomic connectors that come with range and dryer receptacles are good for that. :thumbsup:

But yeah, I think that most guys are on board with H-taps or Insulinks and the MD6-8 crimp tool.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, it always blows my mind when I hear about guys having to wait days or weeks for a service connect, or having to hook it in themselves. The POCO down here would have a fit if they found a service temped in. No, we call them for disconnect, usually that's in a matter of a couple of hours. Then do the job and call back for reconnect. Again just about an hour or two.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I cut em loose all the time. I will hook em up if the situation calls for it but POCO will not hook you back up UNTIL the inspector passes it here. POCO actually did hook up a new ug service before I was done changing panel and before an inspection a few weeks ago but the lineman knew we payed for the inspector to be there so it was going to be inspected. Left me the old meter too.. He didn't want to come back out at 4:30 when he got off at 5..:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> No, we call them for disconnect, usually that's in *a matter of a couple of hours*. Then do the job and call back for reconnect. Again just *about an hour or two*.


Why wait at all??? 
I would MUCH rather make it up myself when I am done and not have to worry about waiting for anyone. 
I know what I am doing and use the proper materials. A more efficient way to go IMO.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why wait at all???
> I would MUCH rather make it up myself when I am done and not have to worry about waiting for anyone.
> I know what I am doing and use the proper materials. A more efficient way to go IMO.


Because if the person doing the make up is anything but the company owner it is a violation to do that work and the money saved by not waiting is peanuts compared to what it could cost you if someone is hurt or you get bagged by OSHA.

Oh I know, 'OSHA never comes by'. True enough, but they sometime do happen to drive by. Did we not just have post about a guy bagged for un-clicking in a boom lift by an OSHA guy going by? 


OTH if you are self employed and don't ask your employees to do this hot work do whatever the heck you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob, I have to disagree. Our utility specifically states that employees can do the work if they are qualified and we train them as we were originally trained.

Are you specifically referring to OSHA's rules? If so do you have a link or reference? I am truly curious.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Because if the person doing the make up is anything but the company owner it is a violation to do that work and the money saved by not waiting is peanuts compared to what it could cost you if someone is hurt or you get bagged by OSHA.


Oh, and it has nothing to do with money. It has to do with timeliness, efficiency and convenience.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Bob, I have to disagree. Our utility specifically states that employees can do the work if they are qualified and we train them as we were originally trained.


The utility is wrong, or they simpley do not relize the OSHA rules for linemen are not the same for any other line of work.




> Are you specifically referring to OSHA's rules? If so do you have a link or reference? I am truly curious.


For almost all employees in the USA this rule applies.



> 1910.333(a)(1)
> 
> "Deenergized parts." *Live parts to which an employee may be exposed shall be deenergized before the employee works on or near them, unless the employer can demonstrate that deenergizing introduces additional or increased hazards or is infeasible due to equipment design or operational limitations.* Live parts that operate at less than 50 volts to ground need not be deenergized if there will be no increased exposure to electrical burns or to explosion due to electric arcs.
> 
> ...


Have an employee of yours caught violating this rule could result in expensive fines no matter what the power company thinks. 

None of the examples apply to hooking up a service.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Have an employee of yours caught violating this rule could result in expensive fines no matter what the power company thinks.
> 
> None of the examples apply to hooking up a service.



And OSHA is going to concentrate more on fines in 2011 I read in a electrical trade mag. The guy said they will focus on ENFORCEMENT in 2011.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> And OSHA is going to concentrate more on fines in 2011 I read in a electrical trade mag. The guy said they will focus on ENFORCEMENT in 2011.


They are, and have been showing up more and more on our jobs.

It happens we have been coming out very well because we have a full time comapny safety officer that keeps things in line and also our insurer sends out their own inspector that walks the jobs and points out any safety issues that need correction.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Wow, it always blows my mind when I hear about guys having to wait days or weeks for a service connect, or having to hook it in themselves. The POCO down here would have a fit if they found a service temped in. No, we call them for disconnect, usually that's in a matter of a couple of hours. Then do the job and call back for reconnect. Again just about an hour or two.


 Up here the POCO will not come out to do a cut over,,we have to do it.
It's funny to see how things like that are done in other states in fact i did not know that in other states The POCO did the cut overs till i started reading these forums.

Up here when we do a service change we just do it then call the POCO and get a work order # then pull the permit include the work order# all the POCO does is they come out and put their tag on the meter sockett
After the inspecter calls in the # on the permit.

We have 5 days to pull a permit after we start the work.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> They are, and have been showing up more and more on our jobs.
> 
> It happens we have been coming out very well because we have a full time comapny safety officer that keeps things in line and also our insurer sends out their own inspector that walks the jobs and points out any safety issues that need correction.



At what point does a company have to follow osha rules? Is it above 6 employees? Seems like I was told that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> The utility is wrong, or they simpley do not relize the OSHA rules for linemen are not the same for any other line of work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> None of the examples apply to hooking up a service


OHSA rule are great but what are you soposed to do . if you call the big POCO around here and ask them to come out and do a cut over this is what you get:laughing::laughing: They won't do it.

Case and point i had a call a few weeks ago the Home owner only had 110 at his panel so i pull the meter still 110 so i call the POCO they came out
Itold the lineman the problem ,,,he went up in the buckett at the pole and recut over the tryplex at the pole. then he says check it at nthe meter still 110 so he goes back to his truck and brings back three burdies hands them to me and says cut the old ones off and put these on see you later!:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> OHSA rule are great but what are you soposed to do . if you call the big POCO around here and ask them to come out and do a cut over this is what you get:laughing::laughing: They won't do it.
> 
> Case and point i had a call a few weeks ago the Home owner only had 110 at his panel so i pull the meter still 110 so i call the POCO they came out
> Itold the lineman the problem ,,,he went up in the buckett at the pole and recut over the tryplex at the pole. then he says check it at nthe meter still 110 so he goes back to his truck and brings back three burdies hands them to me and says cut the old ones off and put these on see you later!:laughing:



Seems like it would leave poco open to a law suit if you got hurt working on their power supply when the laws they have to follow are not the nec so you are not qualified to do what they say you must do....IDK


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Seems like it would leave poco open to a law suit if you got hurt working on their power supply when the laws they have to follow are not the nec so you are not qualified to do what they say you must do....IDK


It has allways been that way here The first one i ever did was in 1977 and i just did another one the other day:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Have an employee of yours caught violating this rule could result in expensive fines no matter what the power company thinks.
> 
> None of the examples apply to hooking up a service.


See, now this sucks. Because I am a worry wart this will bother me. 

This rule also contradicts how almost every service change in NYS is done. I guarantee you that less than 10% of them are done by a company owner.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

When you guys say your using cheap split bolts to hook up to the poco you are meaning parallel groove bolts right?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> When you guys say your using cheap split bolts to hook up to the poco you are meaning parallel groove bolts right?



What is a parallel groove bolt?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

this thingamabob.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

http://http://www.ensto.com/support/brochures
Go to the link and go under overhead lines pdf on second row .
And they are more properly called parallel groove connectors not bolts. My apologies.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

this thingamabob.[/quote]



AFOREMA1 said:


> http://http://www.ensto.com/support/brochures
> Go to the link and go under overhead lines pdf on second row .
> And they are more properly called parallel groove connectors not bolts. My apologies.



Double FAIL:thumbup::thumbup::laughing::laughing: :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I fixed the link.

Parallel Groove connector


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

And they are superior................how?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> And they are superior................how?


 They are not superior, they have to be taped up etc. I don't think they use them anymore. 

They were used here a lot by the power companys, but now they use compression H Taps, or Ampacs. 100% better.

They also used Insulinks, but not anymore,as far as I know.


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

Whomever is paying $50 for 3 split bolts is getting screwed. I pay around $5 a piece for mine around here. As for service changes, I cut and reconnect my services from the POCO. They are currently running 6months behind on final connections.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The free feather boxes LIPA gives us are the best, I even use them in the troffs for multi meter service splices


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

One of the best investments I've made was buying a Burndy MD6 crimper...I use those h-taps that cost like 2 bucks a piece....Sometimes the poco guys give you some


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And they are superior................how?


Who said they were superior? And yes the two hots need to be taped to insulate them, the same as if you used a split bolt. And they are used in several places that will allow only a crimp on or a parallel groove connector to be used. I prefer to use insulated crimp on connectors for the hot and an uninsulated for the neutral.


----------

